# Travel tips for CA



## khil (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi. so maybe it's just me or norcal sucks for insects. I jump for joy when I find little grasshoppers or earwigs, or 5 mm long myriapods. Does anyone know any good places in norcal for bug hunting? Perhaps for some large beetles, scorpions or centipedes? Thanks!


----------



## rattlesnakejake (May 15, 2011)

*anza borrego*

this place is amazing when it comes to finding scorps and cent. nights are the best and dont touch anything in the park.


----------

